# Stolen gear



## earlybird (Sep 25, 2010)

I live in the Holladay area and my truck was stolen out of my driveway last night. Unfortunately, it had some of my hunting gear inside, including: a muddy, medium-sized avery blind bag (with a winglock duck call, a primos 4 in 1 whistle, a broken black acrylic goose call, ammo belt, hunting license, etc. inside), a brand new pair of Cabelas SuperMag 1600 size 10 stout chest waders, and a heater buddy (I know... I shouldnt have left the gear in there overnight).

The truck is a well used 1997 ram 1500 sport, license plate 648 MVL. It is black with tinted windows, it is missing the lower half of the passenger side tail light, and has a ducks unlimited decal in the rear drivers side window. 

If you see this vehicle, or any of the belongings listed please call Tyler at 801-369-9083.
Thanks for your help!


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

UGH!!
I sure hope they find the dirty buggers. :twisted:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry to hear about that. Man I hope the sob get caught.


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

Man, so sorry to hear about that. I hope you get everything back, and they catch whom ever did that to you.


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

i'll make sure to keep my eyes :shock: . sorry to hear that bro, i feel your pain.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Good luck! Chances of recovery are very slim from my own experience. At least it will be covered by homeowners or renters insurance.


----------



## UtahMarine (Dec 7, 2010)

Ill keep an eye out.


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

ANY UPDATES?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I hope you get some satisfaction out of it; like finding the punk in a place with an opportunity to take out all of your frustrations. I have never been so upset in my life as when my car was broken into.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I've had 3 cars stolen....something about leaving the keys in the ignition.

One stolen vehicle was gone for 28 days. The wife and I were driving down an Evanston city street, only a couple blocks away from where the car was taken, when we seen a punk driving our missing car! I ran him up on the curb, blocking him off. He stalled the motor. I ran out and got a hold of his armpit while he was trying to roll up the window. While I pulled the kid out of the driver's side window his belt got caught on the partially opened window glass pulling his pants (and underwear) down around his knees.

Geeze, he took a nasty fall on the blacktop. 

A guy mowing his yard saw me on top of the half-naked young man, smashing his face on the blacktop. The guy was an ex-highway patrolman. He pulled me off the kid and kid ran off, sort of, trying to pull his pants back up. While yelling "THE KID STOLE MY CAR" I broke away from the lawnmower guy and ran the kid down and tackled him. By then there were scads of people watching, calling 911 on their cell phones. I held on to the kid with all my might until the cops come.

The cops cuffed me, of course, and the kid ran away again. This time the lawnmower guy caught the kid.

The rest of the story is boring, uneventful. The kid, a juvenile neighbor, got off Scott-free and they made a movie, _Gran Torino, _ about this and some other of my neighborhood adventures. 

Good luck getting your truck back. I'll keep a look out over here.


----------



## earlybird (Sep 25, 2010)

Dang Wyogoob...that is an awsome story...I appreciate everybody's comments...luckily the idiot that stole my truck parked it in front of his neigbors house partially blocking their driveway...tweekers...so the neigbor called the cops and since he hadn't gotten around to removing the plates they called me and I went down to his house to pick it up...no damage amazingly...apparently he hadn't gotten around to that either...gotta love procrastinators...as for the gear it is still unaccounted for and since he wasn't home at the time of the recovery, there has not been an arrest made yet to my knowledge...but i know where he lives


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Things are looking up for you.

Hope you get your gearback.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Things are looking up for you.
> 
> Hope you get your gearback.


I am a little disappointed that you have not yet shared your new crime prevention tool that you added to the truck.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > Things are looking up for you.
> ...


Yeah, yeah, my anti-theft device. I should run that for the newbies.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

glad you recovered your truck! start checking the local pawn shops for your gear.


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

Glad to hear you at least got your truck back. Hopefully you get your gear back too, or at least restitution for it.


----------

